# Cleaning Black Trim and Plastic Mud Flaps



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I found this out one day on accident. I was just playing around with my Armor All and I found out that if you wax your car and get messy with it like me... Well, if you use ArmorAll and a Wash cloth (or you can do what I did and go to your local car wash and pick up one of those handy little ArmorAll cleaning wipe foam things in a pack for like a dollar and keep it in your glove box) Then when ever you get wax on the mudflaps or the black trim of your car... Then just wipe it off with this method. It looks nice and comes RIGHT off. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

sentravis said:


> I found this out one day on accident. I was just playing around with my Armor All and I found out that if you wax your car and get messy with it like me... Well, if you use ArmorAll and a Wash cloth (or you can do what I did and go to your local car wash and pick up one of those handy little ArmorAll cleaning wipe foam things in a pack for like a dollar and keep it in your glove box) Then when ever you get wax on the mudflaps or the black trim of your car... Then just wipe it off with this method. It looks nice and comes RIGHT off.
> 
> Have a nice day.


or do it first, then the wax dosent stick...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I wouldn't use ArmorAll if it was free.....besides the greesy feel... It turns black rubber and plastic brown quickly... For Black exterior rubber or plastic try Mothers "Back to Black"


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

myoung said:


> I wouldn't use ArmorAll if it was free.....besides the greesy feel... It turns black rubber and plastic brown quickly... For Black exterior rubber or plastic try Mothers "Back to Black"


 eh, i hate it also, i use vinylex on everything.. back to black is great stuff though, for exterior trim


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

im not talking about rubber. Im talking about black plastic molding. Mine has never turned brown... Oh wait, I dont live in Oklahoma where you always see the HOT hot sun.  I live in Ohio. The mother cloudy state.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sentravis said:


> im not talking about rubber. Im talking about black plastic molding. Mine has never turned brown... Oh wait, I dont live in Oklahoma where you always see the HOT hot sun.  I live in Ohio. The mother cloudy state.


Has nothing to do with Oklahoma, Ohio, or other location.

It has nothing to do with the sun, except it may speed the process up a little bit... it's the natural chemical breakdown.. ArmorAll simply turns a brownish color with time. You might not notice it because you are used to it...take a new black piece and put it against it and you'll then see the diff.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

i just got a "leather/vinyl spray dye" from pepboys to dye a peice of cord black (it was white, useing it for my door panels) and this dye sunk wayyy deep in and you cant scratch it off. so, if you find that a peice of your plastic is browning or "chulking" from the sun and you can remove it pick some of this stuff up. its about $9 a can, but its not just vinyl paint, it truly is a dye. 
its leaves a nice satin finish. ill take a pick tomarrow.


myoung said:


> Has nothing to do with Oklahoma, Ohio, or other location.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the sun, except it may speed the process up a little bit... it's the natural chemical breakdown.. ArmorAll simply turns a brownish color with time. You might not notice it because you are used to it...take a new black piece and put it against it and you'll then see the diff.


FYI, that cheap "no scrub wheel cleaner" does this to your tires very quickly, sometimes with as much as one use. ...so dont use that stuff. only use car soap and clay bar.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Ive never had anything turn brown? Oh well, people have their own preference. Ohio hardly ever seens sun. The sun is what helps destroy an interior of a car. Especially if the windows are up all day. It cracks the shit outta them. You forget I used to live in OK and moved to Ohio. I know. Plus Mike, I was just messin around with you because Im jelious of your nice weather there. Especially RIGHT NOW! Its 42 right now! April 3rd, its 70+ everywhere else in the US, and its 40s here right now. UHHHHG.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

stop complaing we got high 60's last week.. .and a foot of snow this weekend... UV rays actually destroy your car.. and they cut right throuh the clouds... i think your thinking of the heat, which builds up in direct sunlight, and can cause your dash to expand and contract, causing warpage... but fading is universal... UVA and UVB rays cut through everything...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> stop complaing we got high 60's last week.. .and a foot of snow this weekend... UV rays actually destroy your car.. and they cut right throuh the clouds... i think your thinking of the heat, which builds up in direct sunlight, and can cause your dash to expand and contract, causing warpage... but fading is universal... UVA and UVB rays cut through everything...


^^Werd

And Vinylex has everything in it needed to stop UV rays in their track and enhance the color of the dash.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NickZac said:


> ^^Werd
> 
> And Vinylex has everything in it needed to stop UV rays in their track and enhance the color of the dash.


thats why i use it exclusively.. can also be used on exteriour trim and porous moldings and tires... dosent "shine" or "gloss" tires, but keeps them from dry rotting... its protection not dressing...


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

*throws away all his free Armor-All packages*


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

armor all is an "addictive" product, meaning that once you apply it, it causes your car's surfaces to weather or fade so that you must keep applying it, IE your car gets addicted to it.. vinylex is not at all, so that is why i use it... most silicone or oil based products are like that...

the only product that i would recomend that is silicone based is a trim protecter for pourus trim and moldings to keep wax off of those... thats it.. keep that shit out of the inside of your car and off your tires... yes its "pretty" and makes your tires look "wet" but it is killing them!


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> trim protecter for pourus trim and moldings to keep wax off of those...


Meaning.... door handles? What if you already f'ed them up with a little something called Nu Finish.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ASsman said:


> Meaning.... door handles? What if you already f'ed them up with a little something called Nu Finish.


get back to black.. but keep it off your paint, stains em back new! how did that nufinish werk for you? i have a bottle sitting in my garage that i have never used...


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> get back to black.. but keep it off your paint, stains em back new! how did that nufinish werk for you? i have a bottle sitting in my garage that i have never used...


Meh, it worked pretty good. I used the liquidy stuff. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=90715
For pics of my car after the second coat. It protects it from water and the such, makes the water bead up. I'll probably go and wipe it down before I leave (it rained and now is full of spots) . I only used it because my car's paint is garbage, chiped and scratched. Didn't feel like taking 6hours in clay and wax, when I get my new paint though, I'll be claying and waxing that shit.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

BlankgazeX said:


> get back to black.. but keep it off your paint, stains em back new! how did that nufinish werk for you? i have a bottle sitting in my garage that i have never used...


thats the stuff that jacked up my wheels! i painted my wheels flat black and put "gold class" on them and it did nothing but make it a deeper black, so i said to myself "if that work'd ill use nufinish to protect it for over a year!" well.......it hazed up in the paint and nothing could get it out even back to black.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

nismo1.6 said:


> thats the stuff that jacked up my wheels! i painted my wheels flat black and put "gold class" on them and it did nothing but make it a deeper black, so i said to myself "if that work'd ill use nufinish to protect it for over a year!" well.......it hazed up in the paint and nothing could get it out even back to black.


Aw man, how lame.


----------

